# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  help me out

## Tambakis

saturday I was in Houston (no not to see the super bowl) that night there was a Hafli, I learned to dubki(sp?) I was wondering if you guys could help me with the spelling I heard them say "hufli" and "hafli". I'm pretty positive its spelled with an A. The dance though I have no idea, sounds like dubki to me. Oh, and does anyone know the word for chief in arabic?

----------


## a true arab

The word is actually Haflah but in Lebanese and Syrian dialect it is pronounced hafle and it means party. The dance is called Dabkah and it is pronounced Dabke in Lebanese and Syrian dialect  and the name of the dance comes from the verb Dabaka which means to TAP or to hit ground with your foot.
Regarding the word for chief there is a lot but you can say:
cheif = Ra' ees (head)
cheif= Ga' id (Leader)
chief= Za' eem 
I hope i met your expectations.
and I am ready to answer all your questions regarding Arabic.

----------


## Pravit

Reminds me of the businessman-oriented exercises from my Arabic book.... 
A: Yaa sayyid Johnson, 9indak haflat chaay fi-sa9a arba9a...
B: wa fii shay ba9ad?
C: 9indak mubaara tennis wiyya as-sayyid mHammad fi-sa9a sitta...

----------

